# DRHR Recruiter - Job Interview in



## Robby1983 (Aug 11, 2015)

I got contacted by a headhunter on linkedin who (claims to) work for a company called DRHR. I am interested in moving to China at some time in the future, but probably not right now. However, after exchanging a couple of messages on Linkedin and sending the recruiter my resume, she told me that the client she is working for is very interested and wants to fly me out to Hangzhou for a "short term visit". The recruiter said she could not provide any information on who the client is and what exactly is expected of me. I currently work as a product manager in the cyber security industry in the US. I assume that the 3 day visit they set up for me will be some kind of extended interview, but the recruiter also hinted that I will be paid for this.

When I asked the recruiter more details about what they are expecting me to do, all I got was this:
My client would like to invite you to do a visit first.In your case it could be a training or a project communication in field of sales and marketing about cyber security.And more important is for you and my client to meet with each other and see if the cooperation could continue in long term.

They booked and my for two weeks from now and I have some concerns. First of all, this all seems somewhat shady. Has anyone on here heard of , or better, worked with DRHR ? Secondly, am I allowed to do a job interview (and potentially get paid) on a tourist visa? The last thing I want is to get into immigration trouble in China.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Not really unusual for the Chinese, it is how they do business. To pay you it will be under the table so to speak as you do not have a work permit or work visa but do not be worried about this.

Hangzhou is a very nice place BTW. They will wine you and dine you and very politely extract any important info you can give, it is the way things are done here, so I would say be cautious but enjoy the trip.

Basically they want to look at you and see if you will 'fit in' with their organisation. And I say this mainly because most expats find a move to china as a big culture shock, thus they need to be sure you have the right sort of personality to overcome this and become a useful member of the company.

Now if they offer you a job, make sure they understand you want a contract in English and a work permit + work visa otherwise shy away from it.

Besides you have nothing to loose, they are paying for the entire trip, so they must be seriously interested.


----------



## Robby1983 (Aug 11, 2015)

Great. Thanks Eric !


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Robby1983 said:


> Great. Thanks Eric !


If you still have a Belgium drivers licence then you can drive in China using it. It is the only country that China has a reciprocal arrangement with.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## gooro (Oct 1, 2015)

I got this kind of offer as well, and share the same concerns.
Can you tell a bit of how did it go?


----------

